# Mid Illinois Field Trial



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I would appreciate any and all information that is out there on this trial. The Open and Derby were small and started today.

Thank you


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

The open is a triple with two retired a fair amount have done a good job on the test didn't go look at derby


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

16 to the water blind


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

John Gassner with his Golden Retriever Louie won the Derby. Tom Bogusky and Bubba placed second.


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*Good job Louie!*

Good job John! His dad and brother is proud!


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Jimmy Darnell 1st John Stracka 2nd 3rd Dave Hemminger 4th


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

21 back to the land blind in the Am


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open won by Jimmie Darnell and Denali!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs to water blind:

2, 6, 10, 13, 17, 19, 22, 23, 28, 29, 33, 34, 37, 39, 40, 42


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

11 back for water marks wind starting to blow real hard


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Final results are:


1st place, #28, Mickey Charlie Hines
Second place 29 Rinny Martha Blank
Third place 37 Ace Serge and Mary Castineyra
Fourth place Ruckus Susan Bledsoe

RJ. Rustler Serge and Mary Castineyra 
JAMs: 6. Chance - Charlie Hines , 10 Libby. Charlie Hines, 13 Valor Susan Bledsoe, 19 Grace Ron Ainley


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Amateur Final results are:
> 
> 
> 1st Pl., #28, Mickey Charlie Hines
> ...


Way to go Serge and Mary! And way to go Susan and Boys! Is that Valor's first Big Boy finish?


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Gwen Jones said:


> Open won by Jimmie Darnell and Denali!!


Way to go Jimmie and Coach!!!!!!!! 

On a role this spring........3 wins for Denali!!!!!!


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

Way to go Charlie and Mickey!!!


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats to Charlie & Mickey


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Leitner Farm Labs said:


> Jimmy Darnell 1st John Stracka 2nd 3rd Dave Hemminger 4th


Anyone know which of Johns dogs placed?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

JKOttman said:


> Anyone know which of Johns dogs placed?


Josie I believe it was Freeway 2nd and Mercy 3rd. Don't quote me on Mercy though.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Jamee!


Jamee Strange said:


> Josie I believe it was Freeway 2nd and Mercy 3rd. Don't quote me on Mercy though.


----------

